# Cutest hedgie video ever trying to get off my camera!



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

okay, so im so fustrated right now, so this morning before school i wanted to play with my hedgie, so i carfully took his liner off of him (he likes to sleep under his liner) and saw the cutest thing EVER! i ran to go and get my camera and he was just sleeping there on his side unaware that i was taking photos and videos, he was sleeping there for like a minute as i stared and admired his cuteness! so after he woke and i played with him for a while i went to download the photo's and video's, GUESS WHAT! i did'nt realize the memory card was'nt in my camera and it recorded my hedgie's video to INTERNAL MEMORY! now i have no clue how to get it off of the internal memory! :x  such cutness gone to waste!  so now i'm sitting here trying to fiqure out how to get this video off my camera! :x :?: i will post it if i can get it off!

By the way my camera is a FujiFilm S8000 FD Digital camera if anyone has any suggestions on how to get my vid. off!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Owner's Manual


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that one but usually you can put the card back into the camera and when you go to view it you can click the button that normally brings up the options and there will be one to change from internal to external. Most cameras have one button that they usually stick to that brings up options on all the different screens. On mine its labeled menu. Once you switch it to external it will put it on the card and then you can continue on


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks, but it didn't work. i just got the camera it was recorded on and put another camera close to it and recorded the vid. off of the other cam. so i have it on my not so fancy cam. i'm gonna upload it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Hedgies101 said:


> Thanks, but it didn't work. i just got the camera it was recorded on and put another camera close to it and recorded the vid. off of the other cam. so i have it on my not so fancy cam. i'm gonna upload it!


I linked the Owners Manual that should tell you how


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

i looked in the manuel it did not tell me how to get the video off!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Hedgies101 said:


> i looked in the manuel it did not tell me how to get the video off!


Its on page 99 it describes images and is likely the same process


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

i didn't see that page  ...... IT WORKED! Thanks!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

You just have to use your cord to camera- computer....open "my computer" then go to the camera icon  I have to do it every time I do the same thing lol I hate when that happenes because I take forever looking for the cord cause it's never used


----------



## Quills_&_Tails (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the advice, i got the video onto my computer and will upload it here when i get home from school!


----------

